# عصر المجامع للانبا باسيليوس



## ElectericCurrent (30 مايو 2009)

ألاخ  المبارك  ماى رووك  :-سلام ونعمة   دائما  ما يسعدنى الإلتحاق  بمنتداكم  الكريم  للاستفادة والاستزاده00ولطالما  تكرمتم بإرسال كتيبات على الانترنت 00 كانت ولا تزال للبنيان العقيدى00
 الاخ  المبارك   تكررت هذه الايام المواقف التى ظهرت فيها الحاجه للالمام  بتفاصيل  المجامع المسكونية التى عقدت فى القرن الرابع حسب  تأريخ الكنيسة  القبطية الارثودوكسية-
الامل  والرجاء  فى كرم  سيادتكم التكرم بإرسال كتاب  -نيافه الدكتور المطران الانبا باسيليوس مطران الكرسي الاورشليمى والشرق الادنى00 والمعنون  عصر المجامع00ليستفيد منه الجميع
دامت لنا غيرتكم  المقدسة لبنيان كنيسة الله التى اقتناها بدمه


----------



## My Rock (4 يونيو 2009)

الأخ العزيز ElectericCurent
حاولت خلال الأيام الماضية غيجاد طلبك, لكن لم أفلح
سأحاول أن اسأل الأخوة إن كان أحدهم يملك الكتاب لنشره.


----------



## baro (5 يوليو 2009)

أرجوكم انا كمان محتاجة كتاب عصر المجامع أرجو سرعة البحث عنه ونشره


----------



## كامل عماد (4 يونيو 2010)

ارجوكم انا كمان محتاجة جدا  ارجوكم الى يعرف يجيبة ياريت للتحميل وشكرا


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (6 يونيو 2010)

أنا عندى الكتاب بس مش الكترونى هو كتاب ورق وحلو جدا بس ها احاول اجيبه الكترونى ها اسأل زمايلى فى الخدمه


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 يونيو 2010)

*ندأء    مكرر   من جديد   أرجوا   نشر وتداول   كتاب   عصر المجامع للانبا باسيليوس مطران القدس الراحل- نشره وتداوله إليكترونيا على المواقع الارثوذزوكسية   للمرة ألالف  نكرر إحتياجنا  كمخدومين   للراعى  الصالح المحب الذى ينتصف وينتصر  لنشر الدراسات العليا  والثقافة اللاهوتية الارثوكسية وتعميم تداول التراث الفكرى والدراسات التاريخية  الموثقة الشرعية على الانترنت خلال المواقع الارثوزوكسية--أقول ينتصر للمصلحة العامة بالمعنى الموسع الشامل  لا ينتصر لمجرد ربحية حقوق النشر والتوزيع بمعناه الاضيق  المالى  المشين

رجاء التوسع فى بث الكتب التراثية والدراسية لعلمائنا الاجلاء --فنحن  من تركنا الساحة خالية لرواد التعتيم  والتعمية والتجهيل+   
فهل من خادم غيور   نشط  أنا واثق من وجوود الالاف =امين  +مبارك الرب يسوع المسيح  *


----------



## Thunder Coptic (9 أغسطس 2010)

فكرة حلوة انا قريت فى هذا الكتاب شوية بس مفهمتش حاجة فياريت يكون سردكم لهذا الكتاب بطريقة مبسطة والرب يبارك تعبكم


----------

